# Timothy hay?



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey it was cheap! So we bought two small bales to see if the girls liked it. NO WAY! HA!!
I was wondering though if it was as nutritious as coastal? I'm hoping they will eventually eat it because the drought here is so bad and quality hay prices are SOOOOOO high!!! Anyone else feed/fed their goats timothy hay? :whatgoat:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I feed mine timothy all the time. They love it and stay fat on it over the winter.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

oh that's great news!!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Timothy is actually a lot better for them than coastal. The problem it has thicker stems so lots of times they just want to eat the tops off! If you can get a good cutting (preferably cut a little earlier than usual) it is greener and more tender.


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

I give mine TOMOTHY / ORCHARD blend ... 24/7 free choice.
They LOVE it and yes, they keep good weight on it.

(LOL) sometimes a lil to much weight.


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

I have found that the first cutting after winter seems a bit stemmy to me.
I prefer to wait until 2nd cutting. 
We just put up 280 square bales for winter and we have 24 goats
13 Nigerian Dwarf and the rest LaManchas.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh that's great! And such a relief on my pocketbook!!! LOL!! A small square bale of coastal right now is close to $30!!! A small square bale of Timothy hay is $10!!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:shocked: 

Thats a lot of money!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, they should be fine on timothy....I wouldn't go with 1st cut though....go with 3rd if you can...2nd should be pretty good too.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> Yeah, they should be fine on timothy....I wouldn't go with 1st cut though....go with 3rd if you can...2nd should be pretty good too.


Thanks for the tips! I'll try...it's slim pickin's here in TX though. It seems there's no end in sight for this drought! It's aweful! I'm starting to worry about all this dust and how it's going to effect my goaties by inhaling it so much.  I think all the farmers got were 2 cuttings. Its been MONTHS since we had a good rain. I think the last good rain we had was springtime (where I'm at) and that was only three times or so. We're used to waaaaaaaaaaayyyyy more than that.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Thats a lot of money!


Yeah I know!!! It's insane! How much does timothy hay usually cost for you? I'm used to paying 10 for a small bale of the coastal. During times I can get them as low as 5 a bale. But this is my first time buying timothy hay.. :whatgoat:


----------

